# Inno Setup Compiler > Want My Photo on Installer



## raeba (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Guys!

I'd appreciate it if you could point a girl (me) to where I can find out how to put my picture (headshot) on the Inno Setup installer window during a users run of setup.

I'm don't know much about this at all, but really want to alter the setup installer screens a little...

Thanks a lot...

Raeba


----------



## CarpeDiem (Dec 3, 2004)

I know it is possible to change the icon and background image in Inno Setup. I have changed the icon but never the background image. You might have more luck doing a post in the Inno Setup newgroup:

http://news.jrsoftware.org/read/index.php

One article discussing the background image is:

http://news.jrsoftware.org/read/article.php?id=44917&group=jrsoftware.innosetup

You might also visit this website, it contains various plugins:

http://members.home.nl/albartus/inno/ISSI_Functions/ISSI_Functions_Overview.htm

Sorry I don't have a more definitive answer for you.


----------



## Citizen_D (Mar 24, 2005)

From the help file:

[setup]: WizardImageFile:
Default value:	compiler:WIZMODERNIMAGE.BMP

Description: 
Specifies the name of the bitmap file to display on the left side of the wizard in the Setup program. This file must be located in your installation's source directory when running the Setup Compiler, unless a fully qualified pathname is specified or the pathname is prefixed by "compiler:", in which case it looks for the file in the Compiler directory. 
256-color bitmaps may not display correctly in 256-color mode, since it does not handle palettes. The maximum size of the bitmap is 164x314 pixels. Note that if Windows is running with Large Fonts, the area on the wizard for the bitmap will be larger.

Example:	WizardImageFile=myimage.bmp

Note you can also change the background colour and the small wizard image (WizardSmallImageFile).

Cheers,

D


----------

